# boat flashers????



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i came home and fishcrazy had left me a hummingbird super sixty pro model flasher.. wondering if it will work on the ice.. or if i need to buy something to make it work??? it looks like it all mounts to a boat...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

it will work! just have to make sure the transducer is level in the water to give you an accurate reading. i have never seen one in use myself but i know guys do in fact use them on the ice (from what i have read on the net)! 

good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have a small battery i have for my sound systems in my car that im not using .. will have to use that.. im wondering what you mean by keeping the transducer lvl ???? also can i buy a transducer for ice fishing with it???


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

found this on ebay.. great pictures on how to set mine up.. but i got a question.. how far do i want the transducer down the hole?? and do i want it the same everytime???? MAN I WANT ICE...
also want to thank fishcrazy for the GIFT... he called me wanting to know where he could buy broadheads for hunting and it was newyears eve at 7:30 pm and i told him i had some he could have.. he used em and gave em back but i didnt want em back ... WHAT A GUY!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Peon I would make the transducer sit just enough in the water to let it sit level. If you get it too deep into the water below the ice a fish will tangle around your duser and that will get frustrating quick. Another tip is to drill a seperate hole for the ducer next to your fishing hole and if using 2 rods just drill 3 in a row with the ducer in the middle, to be able to see each lure on the finder.

Scott


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

so a foot deep is good??? and wondering if i will see my 1/32 oz jigs on this???


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

You might end up with the gain set so high to it that your screen will be full of interference, with a real small lure. Some styles of jigs show up better than others on flashers. Gens fat boys and worms seem to show up real easy for their size. I used one similar for a season and served its purpose well for the money, but nothing beats a vex. 

Scott


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Did the same thing last year by mounting it in the ice on a wood prop! Just under the ice works and put a couple spikes to stake it in the ice outside your hole. Wood will float so weight if you have to.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

id say the transducer will be enough weight... and the wood should keep it level.. just need to figure out how to keep a battery from getting cold.. how long will a battery stay charged to use this in the cold???


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I've been using a silent-sixty-one for over 18yrs. and it still does the job.Will get a vex or ice machine one day but the old one still shows me the depth and my bait and fish.Make sure you have a good battery,I use a motorcycle battery but am going to try one of the newer ones like they have on the vex.I'll let you know how they work.The transducer is a trolling motor mount but works fine.Like they said keep it as level as possible so it's pointing to your bait and the fish.You also have to stay away from other flashers as the older ones don't block out interference.I'm lost with out it and the more you use it the more it tells you.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

how do you keep your transducer level???? also how small of jigs can you see on yours???? i got a small battery i used in the back of my blazer to keep my headlights from dimming from my 850 watt amp when the bass hit... im thinking it will be great if i can keep it warm...


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

They had small gell cells at gander for under 15 bucks. They are a little smaller than that on my vex but i have used my vex for 3 days in a row without charging plus the draw of my rope lights without going dead.

Scott


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

keeping the transducer level shouldnt be too hard, you just want it to sit in the water as it would as if it were mounted on a boat the way it was intended to be used. like in that picture the transducer is mounted to the end of a peice of wood, if the wood is plumb (straight up and down) all around then the transducer is level. 

dont worry too much, if the transducer is NOT level, then your bottom reading will be off a bit and you might have more trouble seeing your jig on the flasher. its no big deal really, just try it out and you will see.

if you want to see the principle of what i (we) are talking about, hook the thing up and crank up the gain until you can see your garage floor (or any hard, flat surface) on the sonar.

the distance (depth) will NOT be accurate because of the difference of sound waves through air compared to water.

once you can "see" the garage floor, move the transducer around and you will see the apparent distance to the floor increase as the transducer moves away from "level"

hook it up and mess around with it.

good luck.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

ok i bought battery clips and got it all wired up and hooked up to a small battery... i turn it on it it goes to 0 and stays on 0 i have two knobs sens knob it also turns it on and off... and one thats noise reject.. i turn the knobs and the red light gets bigger and smaller... it doesnt read any other depth than 0 though... ????


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this is just a guess.

turn the sensitivity all the way up.

turn the noise rejection all the way down.

aim the transducer at a concrete floor. make sure you are aiming the transducer right. it has to be pointed right. you should hear a clicking noise if you hold the transducer to your ear.

you should see some kind of depth reading on the dial. (another red mark)

that band of red is always there from like 0' to 1' or so.

if you can get it to show you a floor then id say its ok.

it wont work as good (and it wont be accurate) in the air. you could also take it to a dock or a boat and test it.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks ... im stupid i forgot about taking it to a dock lol....


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

it worked... thanks hardwater for the help... now i just need to mount the transduce to wood or something and get some ICE!!!  thanks for the help... im in the dark with this thing....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im glad to hear that  

just wish we had some ice now....


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Peon,just got a lead acid battery from Cabela's,the same as used on the vex.Waiting on an adapter cable for the transducer.Lost the original and if you get a replacement now you have to get the adapter.Wave Warrior made a sweet set-up to hold the battery and flasher.Working on a float for the ducer.I'll send a pic and let you know how it all works out.Don't see why I can't get many years out of it.The ice guide we use out fishes everyone using his.We need ice!


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Peon, 
go to www.vexilar.com and read up on how the vexilar works. You should be able to apply most of the information to your flasher except you dont have the color difference. Lots of information to answer your questions there. Good luck when we get some ice.
Bassy


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

rattletraprex.... i got a sweet little batery that im sure will work great.. maybe not but im gonna give it a try... i think i got everything on mine figured out...thanks for the info


bassy... thanks i will check that out


----------

